# Help in identifying a problem



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The corals were growing well and nothing is changed in chemistry or alighting.
In the beginning I was thinking that Blue tang causing this problem by ripping them, but now looks like something else going on.. All other corals are in perfect shape





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

sig said:


> The corals were growing well and nothing is changed in chemistry or alighting.
> In the beginning I was thinking that Blue tang causing this problem by ripping them, but now looks like something else going on.. All other corals are in perfect shape


I cannot help because I am new but I feel for you. What kind of coral was that.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That's weird. Do you have any other parasites like montipora eating nudibranchs? It's also weird that the pink zoas back there seem to be doing fine too.

I'm not a zoa person, so I don't think I can be of much help. How long has this been going on?


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

it is weird, you should post in the Zoanthid section at Reef Central.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It is started ~ one monts ago. Will try reef central. Thank you guys

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

This is from AP:

"I had a the same issue with my zoas, all other corals were doing great and still are, several colonies were and still are growing and out of the blue they just started to melt away. I performed water changes, changed out the carbon tested and re-tested all to no avail. From reading many forum posts seems this type of thing can and does just happen."

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Judging on the pictures your zoas look clean to me, I dont see any algae or brown film on them, I have read a lot about that and the conclusion is It just happens. I have lots of zoas and recently 2 nice small colonies dissapear just like that while the others are doing great and growing like crazy.
Few things you can try...

Place them where they get some good flow that might help to clean any debri on them.
Take them out and smell them, if you find a bad smell thats sign of something wrong going on, clean them or dip them in RO water
Inspection at night for nudis and the little star...starina? forgot how to write it..lol
I read and it seems when pods get too big they can munch on them...again I read this and saw pics of them eating zoas..
Good luck my friend Greg!!!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Greg offered that zoa to me and now it's in my tank and from what I've seen it's still being shy but what I did notice was a small starfish on the glass that i've never seen before. i haven't been home in a few says so tonight I'll see if I can find that little star and take some pictures. 

All my other zoa's seem to be doing fine so far, although my torch seems to be unhappy these days.


----------



## itsru (Oct 15, 2011)

sig - I had the same issue with my colony, I picked up a wrasse as I suspected an isopod problem - after a furan2 dip.. I did one dip for 15 mins and then added the new 6 line wrasse.. in the past week the zoas opened up and are doing much better.. still not to where they were when i got them  - hopefully that helps


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. tried yesterday Coral Revive and looks like it did not help. I was told that low KH could affect softies. Will try your advices

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok, so the frag that Greg gave me sat in my tank for a couple of weeks or so and did alright but little by little it started to open up. It would be the second picture in the series that he posted.

I did find a few white starfish on and near the frag and decided they needed to dry out instead of being in the tank.

I did water changes every few days in the tank and it seemed to get better and better and now that I have my 20 gallon up and running I decided to put it under the 2xT5HO's to see how it would do

And....here's the pic
you tell me what you think


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am glad it worked for you. I washed them in RODI water as Alex suggested and it did not help. Probably, it is somehow related to low alcanity in my tank. I am working slowly to increase it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

